# super thrive ???



## Brouli (Jan 7, 2007)

I'v read ones on this forum about this *"MAGIC PRODUCKT*"  call super thrive,  did any of you guys use this THING  allready ??
how dose it work on MJ?? ,   any do it work at all ??

i know that can burn plant quick if use wrong (to much off it )
pleas write any adwise or opinion on this i pick-up one todey 40oz. for $ 7.15 in walmart   just curious   should i use-it , my plant is 2 weeks old can i use this thing now or should i wait ??


THANKS  FOR EVERYTHING


----------



## KADE (Jan 7, 2007)

Works damn good for vegging... leave it alone for flowering.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 7, 2007)

yoo KADE   can i use-it  now, im in 2-nd week


----------



## ljjr (Jan 7, 2007)

suprer thrive is a very good product...like kade said its great for veg.  i use a half a capful per gallon of water...well..i guess by eyeballing it i would say a teaspoon per gallon of water..


----------



## KADE (Jan 7, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> yoo KADE can i use-it now, im in 2-nd week


 
One drop per gallon I believe it is... first dose (ONLY THE ONCE!!!) can be stronger... i can check on the bottle if u need to know 100% what the dosage is.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 4, 2007)

It is a wonderful product!!!



Stunzeed..


----------



## parkingjoe (Feb 8, 2007)

it works dude but as bottle says one drop very strong stuff............

later dude

pkj


----------



## Brouli (Mar 1, 2007)

i use 1/4 tsp per gallon


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 1, 2007)

me too.


stunzeed..


----------



## Growdude (Mar 1, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> i pick-up one todey 40oz. for $ 7.15 in walmart


 
That is a excellent price.
Look what this place wants for 32 oz  
http://www.hydroharrys.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/16/products_id/325?osCsid=24303c6645cfd6f24decdd809e865987


----------



## THCskunk (Mar 1, 2007)

good product for all stages. use it for water. this product does not effect flowering in any way, nor does it effect the nutes you give it. we get larger trichomes if used correctly.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 2, 2007)

yeah i want to know what is in it tho i use 1 drop in 
like a deer park bottle full of water


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 2, 2007)

THCskunk said:
			
		

> good product for all stages. use it for water. this product does not effect flowering in any way, nor does it effect the nutes you give it. we get larger trichomes if used correctly.


 
I agree. It is good IMO to use during all stages of growth and I have went pretty strong with the stuff on my plants with no adverse effect. I dont think it had any benefits though either. Probably just a waste to use too much. I am not in any way saying that you should use more than directed on the bottle but that is my experience.

Stunzeed..:farm:


----------

